# Photoshop CC



## mOnis (17. Mai 2013)

Moin,

was hat es eigentlich mit dem Photoshop CC auf sich? Löst CC die ganzen CS Versionen ab oder ist das was eigenes? Werde da gerade nicht so schlau raus, bisschen viel Informationen da 

Cheers


----------



## sheel (17. Mai 2013)

Hi

Klare, kurze Infos findet man einen Thread unter deinem 



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Da das Management von Adobe nun entschieden hat, künftig ihre Software nur noch über die sogenannte "Creative Cloud" im Abomodell zu vertreibe
> ...
> Photoshop CS6 und auch andere CS6 Software (gerne) weiternutzen
> ...



Das Alte funktioniert weiterhin, Neues gibts aber nur noch so.


----------



## sight011 (18. Mai 2013)

http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/393725-photoshop-ich.html

Vielleicht ist das interessant für dich


----------



## sheel (18. Mai 2013)

Schau mal, woher ich zitiert habe


----------



## sight011 (18. Mai 2013)

Du weißt Zeit ist Geld


----------

